# Wanting To Give Up



## Angry Me (May 15, 2008)

About every other month I go through a spell in which I wonder how I am going to make it through another day.  I feel like such a loser and I tell people that I would like to just disappear.  But then things turn around again and I'm able to focus on the positives in my life.  I do have a couple of people that I can talk to that I don't feel like I'm being a burden on and they usually are able to sympathize with my feelings but also put me on a straight path to understanding that things are just not as dark as I see them at that moment.  I hope for you that you have or can find people that will help you in such a way.


----------



## Retired (May 16, 2008)

Angry Me,

As your original response was to a thread of several years ago, I took the liberty of breaking away your posting to start a new discussion.

Are you receiving therapy or counseling in connection with your bouts of feeling bad?


----------



## ladylore (May 16, 2008)

First off :welcome2: back Angry Me. 

I am glad you have people you can confide in and give you that needed other pespective. 

I no all too well what you are talking about with every now and then just wanting to disappear. Those cycles sometimes still happen but they are farther apart and few then then they use to be.

Again - welcome back.


----------



## Elizabeth (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome back my friend, I understand where you are coming from as I have felt like that and then the next day or more felt positive and happy..I rang lifeline here in Christchurch NZ and the lady I talked too helped a lot..Be strong and believe in yourself, you will make it


----------

